# Plastisol transfers can be picked/scratched off??



## brendanmacie (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey everyone this is my first post and I need some help after trying multiple things. My plastisol transfers are one color black from semo imprints (which look great and had great service with). The problem is that if i scratch it with my fingernail they will start to peel off. I've adjusted pressure time and heat multiple times. Everyone seemed to have good results with them, I just cant get it down. Any suggestions as to exactly what amount of heat, time, and pressure? Thanks so much!

I'm printing on Gildan 100% Ultra cotton t shirts, 2000


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you preheating the shirt to remove moisture? Have you tried preheating a little longer if you live in a humid area? Have you tested the temp of your press to see if it is calibrated? Do you think it is a poorly made press with cold spots and that is why your transfers don't stick? Have you asked Semo for a sample pack to test to deduce if it is your press or a poorly cured transfer? Why did you decide to scratch the shirt?


----------



## brendanmacie (Oct 10, 2015)

jennGO said:


> Are you preheating the shirt to remove moisture? Have you tried preheating a little longer if you live in a humid area? Have you tested the temp of your press to see if it is calibrated? Do you think it is a poorly made press with cold spots and that is why your transfers don't stick? Have you asked Semo for a sample pack to test to deduce if it is your press or a poorly cured transfer? Why did you decide to scratch the shirt?


Thanks for the response I will try preheating longer because the room does get quite humid, and I'll probably be purchasing a temp gun and will post the results thanks a lot!


----------

